# Sailing the Intracoastal Waterway



## intracoastalvoyage (Aug 30, 2004)

My family just sailed the ICW and filmed it, the site is www.intracoastalvoyage.com. Check it out if you can.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Once had a great ICW guide that I found on the web. Was able to print it out and use for a reference. It had great blow-by-blow descriptions and anchorage locations. Can''t seem to find it now. Anyone know?


----------



## GordMay (Dec 19, 2002)

Some excellent On-Line resources to the Atlantic Intracoastal Waterway 

ICW Guide from Tom and Pam Dove
http://mysite.verizon.net/tomdove/icw.html

FLORIDA ATLANTIC INTRACOASTAL WATERWAY MOVABLE BRIDGE GUIDE
http://www.aicw.org/bridge.htm

ATLANTIC INTRACOASTAL WATERWAY ASSOCIATION (AIWA)
http://www.atlintracoastal.org/

THE FLORIDA INLAND NAVIGATION DISTRICT - AICW
http://www.aicw.org/

HTH
Gord


----------

